# Frage zu SQL



## kossy (30. Mrz 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe mal eien Frage zu SQL, genauer gesagt zu der DML Anweisung "Update". Ist es bei einer solchen DML Anweisung möglich, Unterabfrage oder GroupBy (evtl. kombiniert mittels Having Klausel) in eine solche einzubauen? 

Oder muss eine Update-Anweisung immer komplett von solchen Gruppierungen verschont bleiben.

Die Frage gilt quasi analog zu der DML Anweisung "Delete".

Danke für eure Unterstützung !

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mrz 2012)

es geht zumindest immer irgendwas Richtung
[c]Delete/update x where x.y < (select z from where  a = x.b group by having usw.)[/c]
also Unterabfragen,
was genau stellst du dir denn vor/ klappt noch nicht?


----------



## kossy (2. Apr 2012)

Hi Slater !

Naja das war eher eine allgemeinere Frage von mir und nicht konkret auf ein bestimmtes fachlichen Problem gerichtet. Danke für Dein Feedback !

Grüße
Kossy


----------

